# Hackers



## Jimbob1989

hackers are suppose to be people who search computer systems for important information which needs to be uncovered however it has recently been tainted by the actions of people who call themself hackers. People who purposefully destroy innocent peoples computers are not hackers but vandals. Whats the point? for example viruses that go throught someones address book has no point what so ever as it is going to target innocent people.

What a good conversation to start.

Jimbob


----------



## [tab]

http://www.adequacy.org/public/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html


----------



## Christopher

[tab] said:
			
		

> http://www.adequacy.org/public/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html


lmao!

That was a great read  If my mom listened to that, I wouldn't be on the computer right now  I better not ask for anymore computer upgrades or else I'll get in trouble.


----------



## Fure6

> 4. Does your child read hacking manuals?



haha! if your son is reading these, you should know that he's hacking with out reading this checklist!



> 9. Has your son radically changed his appearance?



I don't think that if some one is a hacker, they would change their appearence! You're behind a computer when you're hacking...why care about what you're wearing?


----------



## Jimbob1989

The appearance is all wrong aswell.

Jimbob


----------



## Fure6

I think that hackers are stupid. i mean, as jimmy has said, there is no point what so ever! Now i guy that i met online said that he sends virus' to peoples computers if they didn't pay the fee of him fixing the computer...that makes _a little_ sence.


----------



## girly-girl

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm a Hacker
but SWEET~


----------



## Christopher

girly-girl said:
			
		

> I'm a Hacker





			
				girly-girl said:
			
		

> How do I Edit my profile?


... you sure?


----------



## girly-girl

Chroder said:
			
		

> ... you sure?


Hahaha Yea I'm sure  . you gotta read my other topic *winkis* LOL!


----------



## Jimbob1989

I wasn't saying hacking is pointless. I use to hack. I'm just saying whats the point in doing it on people who dont deserve it.

Jimbob


----------



## Zeon

I hope that people who read that list don’t take it seriously. 

Also I think you mean crackers not hackers. 

Hackers are a good thing.  The link below has the correct definition of a hacker.

http://www.outpost9.com/reference/jargon/jargon_23.html#SEC30

The book “Hackers” by Steven Levy also documents the origin of the term dating back to the 50-60’s at MIT. A good and interesting read so far (half way through it myself).


----------



## Praetor

> I hope that people who read that list don’t take it seriously.


Im hopeful too ... but not gonna hold my breath



> Also I think you mean crackers not hackers.


Yeah i know but for most people to use the term 'hacker' is more efficient -- gets the idea across without having to write explainations


----------



## Jimbob1989

The word Hacker is kind of used more generally now.

Jimbob


----------



## pipit

the word "hacker" is more familiar in my country to describe "bad hacker". most people even haven't heard about cracker.  
I think it's cool to be a hacker. it's challenging. i hope i have a skill to be a hacker.(he he)

But about cracker. c'mon....don't u  have better activities beside making everybody else stuck in their computer problem because of u....... (well, i think all of u who read this understand what i mean).


----------



## Christopher

Try out the wargames over at hackerslab. They're fun


----------



## Jimbob1989

I can hack but i have one rule, only hack people who deserve it.

Jimob


----------



## proph3t

funniest thing ive ever seen in my life....it was a joke right? impossibly stupid


----------



## Praetor

> impossibly stupid


Wanna bet?


----------



## Jimbob1989

It wasnt a joke, I was being serious. Whats the point in hacking or damaging the equipment of people who dont deserve it for example, check the link out below.

http://www.hackology.com/projects/cyberthrill/ginfo.shtml

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

> Whats the point in hacking or damaging the equipment of people who dont deserve it


So who does deserve it?


----------



## Jimbob1989

Companies who use comuters to wrongly make money. Chekc out the link further up the page.

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

Yes but thats illegal heeeheee ... 'sides "innocent bystanders" dont deserve to get involve in corporate warfare/


----------



## Jimbob1989

http://www.hackology.com/projects/c...ill/ginfo.shtml

An online cassino who ripped many people off. Do people like that not deserve it?

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

> An online cassino who ripped many people off. Do people like that not deserve it?


So what are you gonna do? Provide the online community with vigilante justice? Maybe we can put the pager and cellphone snooping devices you've coded to work and find these people and beat them up afterwards?


----------



## Jimbob1989

Can you honestly say you believe the police forces and government agencies in this world are efficient enough to catch every major criminal. I think not.

Jimbob


----------



## Jimbob1989

I think its called a crusade.

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

> Can you honestly say you believe the police forces and government agencies in this world are efficient enough to catch every major criminal. I think not.


No I cant. But e-vigilante justice isnt gonna stop everyone either. 



> I think its called a crusade


Add a little bit more structure and a lot more training and it would become highly useful. You and I both know you cant stop everyone -- assuming you can stop someone to start with


----------



## Jimbob1989

From my own bedroom, I could track planes over the UK and decode pager messages in my home country without the risk of being tracked, 24 hours a day, all year round. The only problem is, if i did this and found anything i legally wouldnt be able to declare it.

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

For people looking for a bit more detail:


			
				Jimbob1989 said:
			
		

> The program for solving crosswords was done in Visual Basic 6 witout any extra API's I believe. For the planes and pagers I use a few different programs. For the planes I use a program called I think its wacars, and for pagers programs like postag I think its called. Both of which I plug into the input on my sound card conected with a simple cable for transfering audio.



So it goes from trakcing planes all over the world to just UK ... ok fine....dont you think you could land yourself a government contract and get yourself a sweet computer or something?

And for the question of intercepting cellhones and pagers (the scanner plugs into the soundcard)


			
				Jimbob1989 said:
			
		

> My Scanner can pick up the frequencies.


Ok so you've got a scanner that picks up shit in the MHz and GHz band.... and your sound card, can at most pick up 192KHz ..... so ... .... yeah.


----------



## Jimbob1989

No, Pardon my english. I can track planes in the uk without being tracked or traced by ISP's or the government. To go further afield i kneed the internet.

I have a radio scanner with a range of 150khz-1300Mhz. I have a cable which takes the audio from the scanner to the input on the sound card. The software then decodes this sound into txt u can understand.

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

> I have a radio scanner with a range of 150khz-1300Mhz. I have a cable which takes the audio from the scanner to the input on the sound card. The software then decodes this sound into txt u can understand.


I dont contest the scanner ... i contest the sound card. Your sound card doesnt recieve values in those frequency ranges thus making the decoding impossible (without source data)


----------



## Nephilim

Jimbob,

Is the PC you work from at home safe from being tracked?


----------



## Praetor

Well if the airport security and such cant track him then yeah he's pretty blocked off.


----------



## nomav6

I just wondering how tracking UK airplanes is going to help him fight against online casinos


----------



## Jimbob1989

The ability to hack can help agains cassino's ripping people off. People recieving radio waves cannot be tracked because radio waves are everywhere. The audio output from my scanner is directed into the input on my sound card. the software then decodes the audio input into raw data, then decodes it into txt i can understand.

Jimbob


----------



## Christopher

I can't help but laugh at what this thread has become.


----------



## Praetor

Dude you dont seem to get it..... your bullshit soundcard cannot pick up frequencies outside of 192Khz (if even that). THEREFORE, whatever scanner that you DO have and CAN pickup MHz and Ghz frequencies .... sure it CAN pickup those frequencies, but there's no way to get them into your computer.

Now there ARE devices that can allow you to input frequencies outside of 192KHz but if you know about them then (a) you wouldnt be talking about them due to classification issues and (b) you would know enough to know that the rest of us wouldnt believe you and you would be prepared to state a make and model of the soundcard that has such capacity.

When you "justify" these "claims" using ambigious language -- dont think that all of us are fooled nor impressed with your feats and talents. I have no problem with you per se -- it just that you talk and boast a lot without having the technical know-how to back it up. Now if I am wrong, please clarify things so that we can all take you more seriously.


----------



## nomav6

well said Praetor


----------



## Nephilim

I personally find Jimbob's tall tales quite entertaining since it appears he thinks others really believe him


----------



## Christopher

Nephilim said:
			
		

> I personally find Jimbob's tall tales quite entertaining since it appears he thinks others really believe him


Hehe me too ^^


----------



## Jimbob1989

it seams Preator is wrong as if i turn on my compuyer running certain software with it set up how I know i recieve pager messages from all over Britain and its not randomness.

The audio is being is converted into raw data which is then converted into readable txt. Thats is complete rubish up there where it says my sound card shouldnt be able to pick up them frequencies. Its just analysing what you would get throught the speaker built into the scanner, not picking them up, its not tuning anything.

Just get off this subject, your making how it works more complicated than it needs to be.

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

> it seams Preator is wrong as if I turn on my compuyer running certain software with it set up how I know I recieve pager messages from all over Britain and its not randomness.


Firstly, if I recall correctly, you wrote the program yourself so it wouldnt quite be "certain software". So far so good



> The audio is being is converted into raw data which is then converted into readable txt


This is where the smack begins. I agree that audio is converted to raw data (even though it's _already_ raw data) however, there is _NO WAY IN HELL YOU CAN GET IT INTO YOUR COMPUTER AS SUCH_.



> Thats is complete rubish up there where it says my sound card shouldnt be able to pick up them frequencies. Its just analysing what you would get throught the speaker built into the scanner, not picking them up, its not tuning anything.


I didnt read this when I quoted the above. WOW. You actually think I'd be convinced by that? Just in case you didndt know... no wait... because you dont know.... speakers, in general only operate to roughly 20Khz with exceptional ones supposedly hitting 25Khz ... a far cry from the Mhz and Ghz bands you're reciever is picking up. Secondly, you said that you input the raw data into your computer via the sound card jack. Sure. Fine. If you visited the websites for the soundcard you'd quickly find that their input capacity is limited to 192Khz ... and thats if you get one of them fancy sound cards -- not the 96Khz which you're running from your onboard soundcard.



> Just get off this subject, your making how it works more complicated than it needs to be.


No no i'm just getting warmed up... you had some fun making this stuff up and i applaud you for it (i really do)... now lets see how far you can drag it on and attempt to convince us 


*Ding!* Round two.


----------



## nomav6

ok, lets get back to what it was about, the orgin of a hacker. 
the word hacker is said to come from someone setting in front of a computer "hacking" away at the k/b, programers of the early years, but like most terms, once they reach mainstream the turn into something negative much like the word hacker is now used for someone that breaks(hacks) into a computer illegaly to steal information or to cause damage, these people are called crack-ers, also every year theres some young kid that reads about computers and is mad at the world so he decides to get reveage, then writes a virus that attacks peoples emails most of the time not doing any real damage, these kids are called cyber punks, or script kiddies, there are so many terms and labels out there that its easy to understand why people just stick to one label, and yes we have to have a label lol, it makes us feel 3133731732578 or whatever the hell it is that people say now lol, am I a hacker? not even close. Im just an old fashion computer nerd that plans my day around computer time (yes its sad I know) but hey its what I like, I hope people will understand this post when they read it, Im not the best at putting my thoughts in words, and they're pretty random at times, maybe if I wrote it in C+ it would be a little more understandable, hehe. but oh well just trying to get back to what the topic was about in the first place.


----------



## Praetor

> but hey its what I like, I hope people will understand this post when they read it, Im not the best at putting my thoughts in words, and they're pretty random at times


Read you loud and clear! 



> maybe if I wrote it in C+ it would be a little more understandable, hehe. but oh well just trying to get back to what the topic was about in the first place


You mean C++ heehee


----------



## nomav6

Praetor said:
			
		

> Read you loud and clear!
> 
> 
> You mean C++ heehee


NO!!!!!!!!! I mean C+ its a programing language that I created, its the same language I used to program a computer to track airplanes any where in the world(UK), lol, sorry JIMBOB, I had to pick at it one last time, but I'll leave you alone for now, aslong as you start being honest about things, but yea I meant C++


----------



## Christopher

lmao good one nomav6


----------



## Jimbob1989

I'm going to explain a few things for a few of the members on this forum. For the last few months i have been getting terrible pains in my lower chest. I went to my doctor and he said i might have damaged my kidneys or liver. To be honet its been hard to thing or type. And to be honest i'm not that bothered about Praetor and his pawns.

However, while in pain, I will explain, with difficulty. I have a radio scanner. The audio in directed from the phone jack into the input on my sound card. The program changes the audio into raw data, then decodes it into txt i can understand. I can track planes in the UK using this method. Planes can be tracked out of the uk using a simular program which connects to the internet for its information instead.

I didnt make the program myself. It is made by a company called Airnav Systems. As for the hacking, you really shouldnt insult a hacker while connected to the internet 

Jimbob


----------



## Christopher

You sure do get around a lot for a person in so much pain they can hardly type...


----------



## Jimbob1989

Chroder, you a pawn mate. You insult me and comment on my illness again, which by the way is just petty, I'll make sure you never insult me again.

Jimbob


----------



## Jimbob1989

Chroder, you a pawn mate. You insult me and comment on my illness again, which by the way is just petty, I wont be pleased and you shoudlnt annoy a hacker. They live in communities 

Jimbob


----------



## Christopher

I didn't insult you, just made a subtle observation.  

Plus it's hard for just about anyone to believe a damn thing you ever say since this thread has basically revealed that your a complete liar.

Talk to ya later, "mate".


----------



## Jimbob1989

And calling you a prawn was a subtle observation. You insult me once more and i really will make this hurt.

Jimbob


----------



## Christopher

And now your threatening me, great. I'm too scared to talk anymore, I don't want lil Jimmy to get angry.


----------



## Lorand

The plane-tracking is ok, it make sense. The input signal for the audio card is not RF, it’s pure audio. And the program decodes it and displays the data.
But what about the program’s database? Wacars being a very old software, a whole lot of big companies disappeared and smaller companies emerged since its release...

What doesn’t make sens is this: what’s the use of it? And why do you call it hacking, since you can freely access real-time flight-informations on some airline companies’ website? I use Alitalia’s flight-informations every time my cousin visits me from Italy - thus I can arrive at the airport almost at the same time the plane is landing, no matter if the flight was delayed.


----------



## Praetor

Jimbob: threaten another member on this forum again and you'll catch a boom.


----------



## Nephilim

> And calling you a prawn



Hey Chroder, he called you a shrimp. 


From dictionary.com:



> prawn   Audio pronunciation of "prawn" ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (prôn)
> n.
> 
> Any of various edible crustaceans similar to but larger than the shrimps.






> And to be honest i'm not that bothered about Praetor and his pawns.



Then why start the poll about Praetor losing his roots?  That doesn't exactly convey your claim of not caring now does it?






> As for the hacking, you really shouldnt insult a hacker while connected to the internet




I don't believe he insulted a hacker. He insulted a child with delusional fantasies of being a hacker


----------



## Christopher

> fantasies of being a hacker


Proof:


			
				Jimmy boy's sig said:
			
		

> Windows XP Home Edition


----------



## smadge

hehehe  what a show


----------



## smadge

Jimbob1989 said:
			
		

> I didnt make the program myself. It is made by a company called Airnav Systems.


i checked the airnav site. is this a commercial product? cause they all are for getting info of the web.


----------



## ian

> Jimbob: threaten another member on this forum again and you'll catch a boom.


No, I have already warned him about this in the nicest possible way, tried to offer him some friendly advice, but he continues to threaten people here. Even offered him my assistance/advice in getting his own site running.
But he seems intent on threatening people who upset him, so the decision has been made to ban him now. I was asked to ban him long time ago, but I wanted to give him another chance. I admit that was my mistake.
In real life there are legal consequences for threatening people, I dont know why some people automatically think that threatening people and carrying through with these threats on the internet will somehow be exempt from legal action being taken.


----------



## Praetor

Yes it was a mistake ... but I'll forgive you this time 
Heehee


----------

